# Medical Insurance Requirement?



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Having researched on the Internet everything I needed to know to get a National Visa (long term elective residency) one of the things always mentioned is health insurance so I fully researched that. So now I'm completing all the information requested by the Consulate and healthcare isn't mentioned. Did I miss something?
https://consmiami.esteri.it/consolato_miami/resource/doc/2018/06/elective_residency.pdf
:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

https://it.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/local-resources-of-u-s-citizens/visiting-living/

Seems the same you'll see here.

But I think you'll need it to register once you arrive. Of course I can't find any proof.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> https://it.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/local-resources-of-u-s-citizens/visiting-living/
> 
> Seems the same you'll see here.
> 
> But I think you'll need it to register once you arrive. Of course I can't find any proof.


I don't see any reference to health insurance on that page or the dependent links to the Italian immigration portal. I've budgeted for self-coverage for six months anyway.

There are more mysteries in these links but I won't sully the purity of this thread by mentioning them.


----------

